# 1980's Canon EOS REBEL



## xtingerxl (Feb 12, 2013)

Can anybody help me to find out what model is my camera, I'm not a profesional yet, I found my mother's old SLR camera, i'ts an old canon EOS REBEL made in 1980 as it says in the serial number. I'ts a little damaged but it stills work! It's a film photo camera, it's pretty basic actually, at the time she bought it it cost $500 dlls; She gave it to me to use it as mine, but I need to fix it, the option selector broke and the camera lense it has a part missed. 

I would appreciate your help, profesionals 

I'll post the photos later.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 12, 2013)

It would be extremely difficult to pinpoint the exact camera you have with the description you provided and lack of photos. It would probably make more sense for you to post the photos and ask. 

More than likely, it is not worth anywhere near $500. But who knows.


----------



## xtingerxl (Feb 12, 2013)

SORRY  it was 400$ back at the 80's!!! is much more now, and i said i'll post the photos later and with later i mean tomorrow, it's like 23:45 here, its late :S and i haven't taked the photos yet, i can tell you the full serial number if you can tell me more with that info: 1180465 , it says "canon made in japan" but i't doesn't say "canon eos rebel X" or "T3" or something like that it only says "eos rebel" with a red spot under it. When she bought it, the camera included a "35-80mm lense"

please forgive me for the lack of photos! I needed to post this soon as posible, because my dad wants to sell it but i want to keep the camera and fix it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 12, 2013)

Well, 400 bucks in the 80s doesn't mean much unfortunately. Cameras depreciate over time for the most part. Just trying to say "don't get your hopes up."


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

Firstly, the very first EOS camera from Canon was the EOS 650 and it came out in 1987 or 1988.  The next models were, I believe, the 630 and the 620.  So your Rebel might be from the very late 80s or early 90s, but there is no way it came out in 1980.  

The name 'Rebel' is what Canon gives to it's entry level SLR cameras in North America.  The first one was just called the 'Rebel', so if yours doesn't have any other designation, then it's probably the original Rebel (EOS 1000).  It was introduced in 1990 and discontinued in 1992.

EOSFCdirectory

As for selling it, your dad might be lucky to get $25 for it (in working condition)...maybe more if he finds a sucker.  

To be honest, it's probably not worth your time or money to get it fixed.  You can probably find one (or something similar) that isn't broken, for much less than it would cost to repair this one.  Keep the lens though, it can be used on any EOS camera, including any of the new digital models.


----------



## TCampbell (Feb 12, 2013)

Cameras generally don't go up in value unless there's something very significant about them.  

I still have my original Canon AE-1 from the late 70's... completely functional.  But it's not worth very much as most people don't want 35mm film cameras anymore.  About 2 years ago I took a lens in to a local repair shop for service.  The shop sells lots of 35mm bodies and lenses.  I asked him what he though my camera was worth (which is in extremely good condition).  His answer was:  "a buck and a quarter" ($125).  But he went on to say that pretty much only a college photography student who takes a class that still requires a 35mm film camera will buy it... and most college classes are finally moving (or have moved) on to digital and don't do film anymore.  

Keep in mind, there's a glut of these used 35mm bodies that are in GOOD WORKING ORDER and they're all selling for about $100 or less.  Most of these will probably never sell.  That means your camera ... with some damage, would be lucky to find a buyer at any price.  

If the camera has nostalgic value to you, then keep it and put it on a shelf for nostalgic display purposes.  Lots of people put old cameras on their shelves.


----------



## Canuk (Feb 12, 2013)

To put it in perspective, last fall I bought a like new Canon EOS Elan 7 for $20, body only. My friend bought an EOS Rebel w/ 70-300 zoom for $50. 
These older EOS film cameras are not worth a lot, but are still very capable of taking great photos.


----------



## bigal1000 (Feb 20, 2013)

$20 maybe


----------

